# New election law?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's ruling military council has decided to amend an article of an election law, state media report, following demands from protesters.

The law allows a third of seats to be filled by independent candidates rather than political parties.

Political groups - who fear the law could allow supporters of Hosni Mubarak to return to power - had threatened to boycott polls unless it was altered.

Parliamentary polls begin next month and take four months to complete.

The council, headed by Field Marshal Mohamed Tantawi, had been given until Sunday to change the law.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Egyptian calendars as well as Egyptian clocks:clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

wrong thread :-(


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> wrong thread :-(




I guessed it was for the 6 month thread lol


----------

